Ask HN: What's your favourite music album? - NSHippie
======
josefdlange
Revolver, the Beatles. Bar none. Great moment in their history between
invasion pop and psychedelic experimentation.

A close second is Abbey Road though, mostly for the holistic composition of
the album.

As far as modern(ish) albums go, I'm currently pretty into Weezer's latest
(Everything Will Be Alright In The End)

